# Cardinal Games on FSN Midwest



## bubraves83

I live in zip code 61548 (part of the Cardinals' territory) and have not had a problem getting Cardinal games until last night. The re-broadcast of the playoff game along with all the upcoming games was blacked out. My dad who lives in an adjacent community received the games on basic cable. The only reason I have Dish is to receive FSN Midwest. Was on with customer service/tech support for 30 minutes last night with no answer. Any thoughts on why the sudden blackout? Thank you.


----------



## n3ntj

I didn't think replays of sporting events were blacked out if the RSN was your own.


----------



## colavsfaninnwia

I don't know, but believe it or not NW Iowa is part of Cards territory (along with others) and I saw the same thing and was puzzled myself.


----------



## bulldog200024

Here in 63376 we had the game


----------



## bubraves83

This seems to be concentrated to Central Illinois and only is impacting Dish. No problems with Direct or cable systems that carry FSM. Called Dish and they said the blackouts come from FSM, called FSM and they said they were not blacking out the games. I'm getting concerned this is going to impact the regular seaon.


----------



## FTA Michael

What I've always heard is that different carriers (Dish, DirecTV, cable) have contracts with the RSNs that specify different coverage areas. Typically the problem is when Dish's contract doesn't cover some of the outer fringes by DirecTV's or cable's does. Sounds like you might be stuck there.

Another idea: Call a local Dish dealer and ask whether they got the Cards last season.


----------



## bubraves83

Thanks for the reply However, I ahve had Dish for 3 years and have had no problems getting the games.


----------



## FTA Michael

Huh! I guess the only constructive tactic left is to contact FSM to ask about it. "Questions about FSN Midwest: e-mail [email protected]"


----------



## jwaterman74

According to MLB I live in Cardinal's territory 61846 and up until recently I received the games without problem. I now have channel 418 blacked out and don't know why. Called DISH Network with no luck and have emailed Fox Sports Midwest. Fox has yet to reply. We are 2 weeks from the start of the season and I am getting nervous. I have been a DISH customer since 2004 and don't understand why we are getting blacked out now.


----------



## purtman

Same here. We live in KC but do get the Cardinal games. We've been blacked out on the re-broadcasts.


----------



## Mikey

The FSN website to view what RSN games you'll get on E* is dish.fxep.com


----------



## bubraves83

I finally talked to FSN Midwest. They are trying to force Dish to add FSN Midwest as a RSN in addition to, in my area, Comcast Chicago. This is about the most fan unfriendly move I can imagine. I have no other options to receive the games - my cable does not carry this channel (that's why I went to Dish) and since I live in Cardinal territory I'm blacked out on EI and mlb tv. I knew when I went to Dish it would cost me $5/month to get the Sports Package and I have no problem paying it. I can't understand why FSN Midwest is punishing Cardinal fans in their dispute with Dish. 

If you want to call FSN Midwest, the number is 314-206-7000


----------



## jwaterman74

Thanks bubraves, I called and left a message with them. DishNetwork has been giving me the run around saying they don't show replays of certain and other garbage. Again thanks for the help.


----------



## colavsfaninnwia

bubraves83 said:


> I finally talked to FSN Midwest. They are trying to force Dish to add FSN Midwest as a RSN in addition to, in my area, Comcast Chicago. This is about the most fan unfriendly move I can imagine. I have no other options to receive the games - my cable does not carry this channel (that's why I went to Dish) and since I live in Cardinal territory I'm blacked out on EI and mlb tv. I knew when I went to Dish it would cost me $5/month to get the Sports Package and I have no problem paying it. I can't understand why FSN Midwest is punishing Cardinal fans in their dispute with Dish.
> 
> If you want to call FSN Midwest, the number is 314-206-7000


You didnt happen to ask if that was true for NW Iowa did ya?  I'm sure this is the same thing that is happening here. Although, they should also black out Blues games for the same reason. I still reciever them w/ the $5 dollar sports pak. Are you people that are affected also not affected with Blues games? Just curious...

(BTW, I am not really a fan of the Cards)


----------



## John W

Mikey said:


> The FSN website to view what RSN games you'll get on E* is dish.fxep.com


I wonder how accurate that site is given the years of the schedules that pop up when you click the teams you can get.


----------



## jwaterman74

colavsfaninnwia said:


> You didnt happen to ask if that was true for NW Iowa did ya?  I'm sure this is the same thing that is happening here. Although, they should also black out Blues games for the same reason. I still reciever them w/ the $5 dollar sports pak. Are you people that are affected also not affected with Blues games? Just curious...
> 
> (BTW, I am not really a fan of the Cards)


According to FSN Midwest Blues games won't be affected until next season, unless satellite and cable providers add FSN Midwest on their basic programs in the St. Louis Cardinals viewing area. We need to contact our local cable and satellite providers and demand FSN Midwest be added so the blackouts will be lifted. FSN Midwest claims the whole baseball season may be affected and if you live in the Cardinals' market the Extra Innings package and MLBTV.com will still not show Cardinals' in market games.


----------



## colavsfaninnwia

John W said:


> I wonder how accurate that site is given the years of the schedules that pop up when you click the teams you can get.


It is not competely accurate. It claims my region is not available for Wild hockey games. For example, since the Wild have been a team, I have always been able to recieve those games in my area.



jwaterman74 said:


> According to FSN Midwest Blues games won't be affected until next season, unless satellite and cable providers add FSN Midwest on their basic programs in the St. Louis Cardinals viewing area. We need to contact our local cable and satellite providers and demand FSN Midwest be added so the blackouts will be lifted. FSN Midwest claims the whole baseball season may be affected and if you live in the Cardinals' market the Extra Innings package and MLBTV.com will still not show Cardinals' in market games.


Ok, that does clear it up more. :nono2: It is not a good way to get your product out to those eligible to recieve the product IMHO. :nono2:


----------



## herrjj1

Still a little confused on this topic. I am a current D* subscriber located in Des Moines, IA and I am getting ready to turn on the sports pack to receive FSN Midwest for the Cardinals games. Are they going to be blacked out even though D*'s website says that I am in their local market?


----------



## purtman

herrjj1 said:


> Still a little confused on this topic. I am a current D* subscriber located in Des Moines, IA and I am getting ready to turn on the sports pack to receive FSN Midwest for the Cardinals games. Are they going to be blacked out even though D*'s website says that I am in their local market?


I'm not sure. We're in KC and get the Cardinals. However, I also had MLB EI last season so I don't know if you'll get them.


----------



## jwaterman74

I suggest calling FSN Midwest and asking them whether you will be able to view the games in your area or not. The number is 314-206-7000. Ask for Jeff. Keep us posted on what you find out, as I am still having games blacked out.


----------



## herrjj1

I spoke to FSN Midwest concerning Cardinals games getting blacked out. FSN is stating that certain parts (based on zip code) of Central Illinois, Central Iowa and Kentucky are going to be blacked out as they are in negotiations with both DirecTV and Dish to get this added as part of their basic packages. If and when this does happen it will be part of your base package and will not have to pay for the sports pack separately.


----------



## jwaterman74

herrjj1 said:


> I spoke to FSN Midwest concerning Cardinals games getting blacked out. FSN is stating that certain parts (based on zip code) of Central Illinois, Central Iowa and Kentucky are going to be blacked out as they are in negotiations with both DirecTV and Dish to get this added as part of their basic packages. If and when this does happen it will be part of your base package and will not have to pay for the sports pack separately.


That's what Jeff @ FSNMW told me too. I hope this is true and not some company statement to appease the consumer. Maybe it's both. I don't care I just want to watch my Cardinals.


----------



## jwaterman74

According to today's conversation with FSN Midwest, Thursday April 5th is the target date for this to be resolved. If that date comes and goes, well they are not sure how long it will be after that. I suggest if there is no game on FSNMW by the 9th of April we all need to hammer DISH, DirectTV and FSNMW until they are forced to come to a compromise.


----------



## dstout

jwaterman74 said:


> According to today's conversation with FSN Midwest, Thursday April 5th is the target date for this to be resolved. If that date comes and goes, well they are not sure how long it will be after that. I suggest if there is no game on FSNMW by the 9th of April we all need to hammer DISH, DirectTV and FSNMW until they are forced to come to a compromise.


So are the Cards blacked on DirecTV, or do they just require the sports pak to get the games?


----------



## jwaterman74

dstout said:


> So are the Cards blacked on DirecTV, or do they just require the sports pak to get the games?


They should be blacked out, unless you get FSNMW as your local sports channel. This situation is over getting DISH and DirecTV to add FSNMW as a free channel with your basic package. Call FSNMW at 314-206-7000 to voice your concern either way.


----------



## bubraves83

...and now I see that next Wednesday night's games, in addition to the blackout on FSN Midwest also is blacked out on ESPN2. This is getting beyond ridiculous. I understand the blackout on ESPN if I could see the game on FSN, but if they are blacking FSN out, there should not also be a blackout on ESPN. I'll be calling FSN first thing Monday.


----------



## jwaterman74

bubraves83 said:


> ...and now I see that next Wednesday night's games, in addition to the blackout on FSN Midwest also is blacked out on ESPN2. This is getting beyond ridiculous. I understand the blackout on ESPN if I could see the game on FSN, but if they are blacking FSN out, there should not also be a blackout on ESPN. I'll be calling FSN first thing Monday.


Yes this is getting quite ridiculous. I don't see how they can do that. Call FSNMW people (314) 206-7000 and let them know you want to see the 2006 World Champions NOW!!!!


----------



## dstout

The STL Post Dispatch has a brief article about it.


----------



## FTA Michael

Here's the Post Dispatch link (scroll down): http://www.stltoday.com/stltoday/sp...F0010DED5?OpenDocument&highlight=2,"blackout"

It affects both D* and E*. FSN spokesman Geoff Goldman said "People who have cable who have been getting the Cardinals in the past should still get the games."


----------



## DCSholtis

http://www.cable360.net/competition/dbs/22780.html



> Meanwhile, a dispute between Fox Sports Net and DirecTV and EchoStar could lead to FSN Midwest's Cardinals telecasts being blacked out this season in parts of Illinois, Iowa and Kentucky. FSN wants to be in the DBS providers' basic service package. [St. Louis Post Dispatch] FSN will televise nearly 1,800 live MLB games on cable and satellite this season, a 10% increase over last season


----------



## turls

Ok, so when you call up DirecTV the regular reps don't know a thing about this. So how am I going to be able to get my complains heard by the right people? This is just freaking ridiculous. Aren't there plenty of other areas where people get 2 different RSNs on DirecTV/Dish in their base package? And why should I get Chicago as my "default" RSN when I'm 4 times as far away from Chicago as St. Louis.

I thought I'd seen the worst when the NFL put the clamps down on studio shows and blacked them out to force people into watching the NFL Network, I've had it with the greed in these sports networks/teams!!


----------



## Mikey

Ahhhhh, E* in OKC has the Cardinals/Astros game on FSN MW, and also on FSN Houston on the Alt channel 450.


----------



## mhayes70

turls said:


> Ok, so when you call up DirecTV the regular reps don't know a thing about this. So how am I going to be able to get my complains heard by the right people? This is just freaking ridiculous. Aren't there plenty of other areas where people get 2 different RSNs on DirecTV/Dish in their base package? And why should I get Chicago as my "default" RSN when I'm 4 times as far away from Chicago as St. Louis.
> 
> I thought I'd seen the worst when the NFL put the clamps down on studio shows and blacked them out to force people into watching the NFL Network, I've had it with the greed in these sports networks/teams!!


Maybe see if you can get to a level 2 rep or e-mail them. You might have a better chance of it getting to the right person if you e-mail.


----------



## BonBon

mhayes70 said:


> Maybe see if you can get to a level 2 rep or e-mail them. You might have a better chance of it getting to the right person if you e-mail.


I'm in the same boat as you, I just hung up on tier2(?) direct tv after they put me on hold waiting on a supervisor for 30 minutes, the whole time I could hear 2 women in the background chit chatting. I have direct tv, pay the extra for the sports pack, and the cardinals are blacked out on FSMW and EI, I only can see the cardinals on the EI MLB MIX channel. Something has to give on this, they are telling us no mater what we pay we can not watch the cardinals? I just wonder if the Dish network and Insight customers are in the same boat? My folks live in Mattoon IL and they are watching the cardinal game on basic cable, on FSN ????????


----------



## mhayes70

BonBon said:


> I'm in the same boat as you, I just hung up on tier2(?) direct tv after they put me on hold waiting on a supervisor for 30 minutes, the whole time I could hear 2 women in the background chit chatting. I have direct tv, pay the extra for the sports pack, and the cardinals are blacked out on FSMW and EI, I only can see the cardinals on the EI MLB MIX channel. Something has to give on this, they are telling us no mater what we pay we can not watch the cardinals? I just wonder if the Dish network and Insight customers are in the same boat? My folks live in Mattoon IL and they are watching the cardinal game on basic cable, on FSN ????????


Well, if you were in the same boat as me, you would be a happy camper.  I get Fox Sports Midwest. Acutally I get 2 feeds. Tonight on 647 is the cards game and on 648 is the KC game. With Dish Network you would probably still have the same problem plus they don't have the EI package. Try to get as many people as you can to e-mail directv complaining about it and maybe they will add you area very soon.

Good Luck!!


----------



## BonBon

mhayes70 said:


> Well, if you were in the same boat as me, you would be a happy camper.  I get Fox Sports Midwest. Acutally I get 2 feeds. Tonight on 647 is the cards game and on 648 is the KC game. With Dish Network you would probably still have the same problem plus they don't have the EI package. Try to get as many people as you can to e-mail directv complaining about it and maybe they will add you area very soon.
> 
> Good Luck!!


Yea I am in the same boat as you, I am getting 648 as well but am not interested in watching K.C. games. Direct TV claims it is not their fault and is laying it on MLB, and the list of zip codes they have on their website. I don't understand it because the list they have is for the MLB.TV.


----------



## turls

If you do use the zip code tool to do a search on the DirecTV site, they haven't even updated it to show that you can't get the Cardinals. I don't understand how MLB lets them do this. All this time you hear that nobody has any control over blackouts except the pro leagues and they determine the areas, but in a situation as petty as this, FSMW can unilaterally make this decision.
It is interesting this was never an issue when Fox Sports owned the Chicago sports station, which is the one we do get in the basic package, but now that it is Comcast Chicago, Fox Sports decides they want to play hardball.


----------



## turls

I did e-mail, does anybody know a good contact at MLB to complain to? They shouldn't allow this.


----------



## budgoo

I'd like to know how/why the Cards/Mets game was broadcast on Sunday night on ESPN in my area, and the Wednesday night game on ESPN2, and ESPN2 HD was blacked out (ERROR MESSAGE 727). On Wednesday night when I called to inquire, the CSR suggested a "reset". I think not!!!

The following day inquiry was no help either. I was told that it was an ESPN thing! Seems funny to me that when I called my brother, who lives in the same area as I, to see if the game was being broadcast on his Comcast cable--IT WAS!!! I'd like to buy the MLB package through D*, but with explanations like these I'll have to take a pass for the time being.


----------



## D*HR-20

You could watch Sunday's game because ESPN has an exclusive on any game starting after 7 PM on Sunday. That is why everyone plays during the day on Sunday except 1 game.


----------



## bubraves83

The Wednesday night game was blacked out on ESPN because it also was on FSN Midwest (and they sent the balckout) even though FSN Midwest also was blacked out. Makes no sense whatsoever to me. Can't get FSN Midwest to return calls. Seems like they just don't care.


----------



## DCSholtis

Cardinal games no longer Blacked out. D* and FSN MW have a deal:

http://www.pantagraph.com/articles/2007/04/11/money/doc461d65e3662c7666944144.txt



> Goldman could not say if negotiations with the satellite provider and FSN Midwest were still ongoing, or if an agreement was imminent. He expects to hear more news from the corporate office Thursday.
> 
> But Wednesday, Cardinals baseball games were broadcast to DirecTV sports fans who pay $12 a month for the provider's sports pack, said Robert Mercer, director of public relations for DirecTV.
> 
> "Those customers who were previously blacked out will now be able to see their Cardinals games," said Robert Mercer, director of public relations for DirecTV. "The games are back on."
> 
> Meanwhile, still waiting for access to the games are Dish Network subscribers, who were also affected by the FSN Midwest blackout.
> 
> "We have no new updates, no progress in the FSN Midwest situation to report," said Cory Vasquez, spokeswoman for Dish Network. Fans in zip codes beginning with 614 through 619; 623; 625; 626 and 627 were affected.


----------



## colavsfaninnwia

Im still waiting for the deal. Being an E* customer and all. But uplifting news to some, thanks.


----------



## turls

This is the e-mail I got from DirecTV. I had my hopes up that I would get the games without the sports pack after reading this, but not after reading the article linked above. So basically nothing changed for FSMW and DirecTVs basic tier. So I missed the Astros series for nothing. In any case, glad it is somewhat fixed.



> Thank you for writing. I'm sorry that you weren't able to watch the Cardinals on FSN Midwest. Earlier this month we made some changes to our MLB coverage that left some fans unable to see their favorite teams. Well, after hearing the feedback of baseball fans like you, we have made some adjustments that will let you see the Cardinals on FSN Midwest channel 647.
> 
> Thank you for your patience and understanding.


----------



## jwaterman74

Any updates on the DISH Network / FSNMW dispute?


----------



## jwaterman74

Tonight's replay game is not blacked out. Could the DISH/FSNMW dispute be over?


----------



## colavsfaninnwia

I think it is, Friday's game is not scheduled as a blackout day for me.


----------



## Mikey

Cards/Astros on Dish HD right now, 366 and 368, FSN MW and FSN SW. Not blacked out for either in OKC.


----------

